# 1994 PLSAR GTi-R front end on 1994 sentra Se-R



## SRpower20 (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys i am getting ready to get the DET from a pulsar buy buying a front clip. 

is it possilble to get hood, bumber, lights and fenders on the with some minor modifaction?

ive seen a B14 Se-R with a S14 front end...hers the link... 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/544779

i really love the look of the pulsars i just dont have 8000.00 to buy on right now so im doing the best i can...also afet the front clip i might go to the awd conversion...

its possilbe i know, and i dont need to be a gajillionare to do it, its abot 7500 total.

im working on a budget here so thats why im wondering if i should just dish out an extra 500 for the clip instead of just the motor & tranny...




oh yeah and i know somone who is selling a complete front conversion for a S13 silvia...
i was wondering if that would be possible on the B13?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Search google for it. I know someone did something like this but I cant remember which forum it was on. The s13 is not going on the b13. FWD, RWD dont go together without changing the rest of the car.


----------



## SRpower20 (Jun 16, 2008)

thats what i thought but when i saw the S14 front on the B14 i thought why not go back one gen and do it?


----------



## SRpower20 (Jun 16, 2008)

and ive gooogled, binged and yahood it but with no sucess! ive looked everywere to see if anyones ever put thr Rnn14 front on the B13


----------



## SRpower20 (Jun 16, 2008)

nevermind... i found on done on JGY's website... it looks awsomely amazing!!!

go to JGY's website and its on the first video on the homepage! check it out and let me know what you think...


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats pure sex!!! But keep in mind they have a full service shop stocked with all kinds of tools and parts. Basically anything they would ever need. So if you've got the money and time go for it and be a bad ass!


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Is the chassis the same as the sentra or the g20? If it the same as the g20 the bumper will be a bit wider than the chassis along with the hood (at least I am pretty sure). It is definately do-able but I think it would look equally as good if you blacked out the headlight housings, ambered the corner markers, picked up a g20 front bumper and shortened it by the 2" it needs to be shortened by, and inserted a mesh grille. If you are good with a welder (or have a lot of money) anything is possible.

A second thought is why don't you try calling/emailing them to see what they had to do to make it work?


----------

